# Durban, SA -> Paindane, Natal, MOZ: 14MAY07



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

I know there's a few threads on this, but I wanted to get one in the trips section so that maybe a few that are going [trying to go] can talk on-topic.

I'm still trying for this to become real. Maybe if we brain-storm here on rendezvous and transpo, it can become more real.

<stomp, stomp> I really, really want to go. [/whine]

My prelim thinking is I would depart LAX Friday evening and arrive Durban Sunday late AM. From there I'm a stranger in a strange land, and would hope to hook up with some folks for the trip North to Paindane.

Post up your thoughts.

Troy Z


----------

